# Opportunities in a "Buyers Market"?



## Darealdeal (12 Mar 2008)

Where in this "Buyers Market" are the opportunities to make some money?

Are there specific locations?

Are there specific deals?

Any specific suggestions?
D.


----------



## Ceist Beag (13 Mar 2008)

Honestly, do ye really think people are going to give proper answers to those questions? 

And what makes you think you could take them at their word if they did? 

As Camry suggested there is no perfect answer to getting a "good deal" - simply do your research, do the maths and make your judgments based on that, not what some anonymous poster posts on a forum!


----------



## shanegl (13 Mar 2008)

Have you tried your own advice?

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=594594&postcount=190




Darealdeal said:


> Janman07
> "Financial advise" is probably not even worth the paper it is written on. That is if you could get a financial advisor to put it in writing.
> If the person or advisor is not putting their own money into the deals they are telling you to put your money into, this speaks volumes.
> Are they making their money from selling you advise or from investing money themselves?
> ...


----------



## lorna (13 Mar 2008)

very good shanegl !  i like it, made me laugh amongst all the gloom.


----------



## Darealdeal (15 Mar 2008)

Shane / Lorna,
You / ye have a valid point, and confirmed some initial thoughts. Will go and take some of my own advise or medicine.
Which would be to do a lot more research for myself, and try not wasting time asking too many silly questions.

Having said that, most estate agents that we have spoken to recently,
have noted a decline in interest & have admitted that slaes were down.

So is there a specific approach or method or structure to take when submitting offers?
In order that the maximum value or discount can be achieved.

Thanks in advance for any commets.


----------



## stir crazy (15 Mar 2008)

lol its a bit odd allright... but anyways the phrase "buyers' market"  sets alarm bells  (as does sellers market) ringing for me straight away. I'd be wary that It sounds like propaganda from those who wish to sell.


----------



## FrCrilly (15 Mar 2008)

Darealdeal said:


> Where in this "Buyers Market" are the opportunities to make some money?
> 
> Are there specific locations?
> Are there specific deals?
> ...


 
http://www.thepropertypin.com/


----------



## Thomas22 (21 Mar 2008)

You might be able to identify a few bargain on this site.

You can see how long a property has been on the market and how much it has dropped the price 

2,583 Price Drops

Over the period 22th February to the 19th March there 2,531 price drops and the average drop was €25,953 or 6.6%.
 The 2,531 properties reduced the price by €67million in total.
 The number of drops per day was 97.
 Report available in html and excel formats.
*Overall Drops*
 11,075 properties have now dropped the price at least once an increase of 891 since the last report. This report is available in excel format.
 Analysis of the overall drops is provided by


----------



## Brendan Burgess (22 Mar 2008)

Folks

The ban on speculation about house prices is still in place, so I have deleted all the recent posts on the topic.

As always, if someone wants to do a balanced summary of the topic, they are very welcome.

Brendan


----------

